# List of shows, movies?



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there a way to get a list of Movies and shows available through streaming on Hulu Plus without signing up?

Yes I know I can search for individual shows. But I want a comprehensive list, preferably in text format, that I can look at. 

And yes, I know one can get a free week - but I'm reluctant to give my credit card without knowledge of what I'm getting into, and without knowledge of how easy it is to cancel. (I had that problem with a major cell phone company - they claimed it took a few months to turn off auto-pay.) 

A simple searchable text format list would be a huge improvement to their website.

I'm asking a similar question on the Netflix forum...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I had no problem canceling after a few days.


----------



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for responding to the credit card issue.

I found a very partial answer to my list question

http://www.hulumovies.com

I see that hulu does have a list of shows by network, at least for the big networks.

http://www.hulu.com/tv/networks

But they make this harder than it needs to be.

TVGuide's list of many (?) shows viewable on-line

http://video.tvguide.com/episodes.aspx

doesn't make it quite as easy as I wanted, and put it all on one page, but at least it has links by series.

I guess I have to work at this a bit.


----------

